# alright guys I need your help! hunting problems( rifle Ruger American)



## smokinq13 (Dec 8, 2020)

So right now is the last week of Pa rifle season for deer, I just came out of the mountain extremely frustrated! I shot at a deer not once but twice and still missed. week ago happened to me again, came down out of the mountain and shot my rifle in again and it was shooting on target at 65 yards( that's the longer distance i can get out of my yard). what do you think it could be? Don't get me wrong, I'm not a pro shooter but easily out to 100 yards I can put it in a 12 in target( 100 yards is about the farthest I can shoot where I'm hunt, too thick, and reason I say 12 in is that's the idea kill zone for a adult size deer), so to be missing at 65yards not once or twice but three different times on two different occasions, I'm finding it hard to believe! 

background: 
rifle is a Ruger American, .308 cal, 
scope is a Nikon 2.5X10-50MM BDC 
ammo: federal 150 grain

I also bow hunt and can put arrows on target at 45yards, so 65 yards should be a breeze for a rifle. Scope is torqued down to specs, with Loctite on threads so they don't come loose.
any suggestions or experiences like this would be great to here! I'll also post on here some pictures of the couple last cooks I have done just didn't post them


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 8, 2020)

Really hard to diagnose over the internet, but when you came down off the mountain and recentered, was much adjustment needed? If so, was it in both X and Y or just one of them?  
I usually attribute stuff like this to a loose adjustment screw and some jostling to throw it out of whack.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 8, 2020)

Did you bump the scope after it was sighted in.


----------



## JJS (Dec 8, 2020)

A few things I would check,

1) is the stock torqued to factory specs?
2) when you were shooting were you putting pressure on the front of the stock? Could be contacting the barrel causing the stated issue


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 8, 2020)

Could be multiple things but I would say if your gun is sighted in and you hit no problem in the yard it's something your doing, do you use a tree or something to steady your shot or are you shooting free hand at a hundred yards you dont have to move the gun much to miss. Not trying to be a wise guy but just trying to rule shooter error out


----------



## creek bottom (Dec 8, 2020)

Were they clean, open shots or was there trees or brush around? Hitting a twig will throw a bullet off. They usually won't show in the scope either.


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Dec 8, 2020)

Were you shooting off hand or rested? If you were rested did you rest it on the stock or the barrel, it makes a huge difference. I understand the frustration I went through the same thing just a few years ago and I have been hunting deer for 45 years. It's easy to flinch, real easy. Sometimes I lift my head up while pulling the trigger. Get back on the bench and take some shots. When you have ruled out it's not the gun or scope then you know it's your fault. Practice, practice, practice!!!  Good Luck!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 8, 2020)

What is the difference in elevation from where you sight in your scope and where you hunt in the mountains? 
Less dense air (lower barometric pressures) at higher altitudes will create less drag and cause less drop on a projectile. 

You could aslo have some copper fouling in the barrel affecting accuracy.


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 8, 2020)

smokinq13 said:


> So right now is the last week of Pa rifle season for deer, I just came out of the mountain extremely frustrated! I shot at a deer not once but twice and still missed. week ago happened to me again, came down out of the mountain and shot my rifle in again and it was shooting on target at 65 yards( that's the longer distance i can get out of my yard). what do you think it could be? Don't get me wrong, I'm not a pro shooter but easily out to 100 yards I can put it in a 12 in target( 100 yards is about the farthest I can shoot where I'm hunt, too thick, and reason I say 12 in is that's the idea kill zone for a adult size deer), so to be missing at 65yards not once or twice but three different times on two different occasions, I'm finding it hard to believe!
> 
> background:
> rifle is a Ruger American, .308 cal,
> ...


Buck fever perhaps.


----------



## BigW. (Dec 8, 2020)

Buck Fever?  More detail as far as shooting position.  Were you winded from walking?  Shooting at extreme angle.  Deer stopped or running?  I assume you looked all around for a blood trail?  Sometimes those are hard to find.   Is this the usual set up you have been using for years?  Good luck this week.


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 8, 2020)

Chit happens !! I shoot a lot and I remember laying prone and taking a shot at a buck 100 yards away and watching him fall flat. I walked up to him and he was shot right between the eyes and one eye had popped out of the socket !! Funny thing was that I was aiming for his front shoulder.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 8, 2020)

A few of my questions will be reiterations of good questions already posed by others here.

Are you taking any of these shots at extreme angles, that is to say, uphill or downhill?

Are you sure you're not canting the rifle?

Have you checked the mating of the action and stock, properly secured and torqued?

Are you slinging up when shooting? A tight hasty sling can put tension on the front of the stock/barrel.

Is the gun stock wood or polymer, if wood, could weather be affecting it?

Shooting position(s), where, when and how were these shots fired?

Go over "The Six Steps to Firing a Shot."
Have you unknowingly acquired a bad shooting habit or flinch?

Is the scope mounted on the rifle with proper eye relief to allow you to comfortably take shots?

When you mounted the scope did you make double sure that the reticle is not canted?

Are you zeroing the rifle with the same ammo that you're hunting with?

When rezeroing your optic what correction (s) were required?

What altitudes are you hunting at versus the altitude that you zeroed at?

You say you're zeroed at 65 yd and making 100 yd shots, are you compensating the shots for the difference, and if so, how?
Not that it's really much of an issue with the yardage difference, you should still be well within a 12" point blank zero.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 8, 2020)

I can say this about the Ruger American after hunting with it in two different calibers and barrel lengths 
Standard 7mm-08
Compact .243win
Each one has been an absolute tack driver.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 8, 2020)

Hold up your trigger finger and smack it with other hand.
My guess is simple jerking the trigger.  Been there, done that.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 8, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> I can say this about the Ruger American after hunting with it in two different calibers and barrel lengths
> Standard 7mm-08
> Compact .243win
> Each one has been an absolute tack driver.


I'm a big fan as well.  I got a Ruger American 270... love it.


----------



## Murray (Dec 8, 2020)

Faulty scope?  Try adjusting your scope, say 10 clicks then while looking thru the scope give it a few taps and see if the crosshairs move while tapping.  Reason for 5 clicks is you can return it to where it was.  Rare with Nikon but it does happen.


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 8, 2020)

Are your mounts good and tight I've seen a good many of them loosen over time.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 8, 2020)

smokinq13 said:


> So right now is the last week of Pa rifle season for deer, I just came out of the mountain extremely frustrated! I shot at a deer not once but twice and still missed. week ago happened to me again, came down out of the mountain and shot my rifle in again and it was shooting on target at 65 yards( that's the longer distance i can get out of my yard). what do you think it could be? Don't get me wrong, I'm not a pro shooter but easily out to 100 yards I can put it in a 12 in target( 100 yards is about the farthest I can shoot where I'm hunt, too thick, and reason I say 12 in is that's the idea kill zone for a adult size deer), so to be missing at 65yards not once or twice but three different times on two different occasions, I'm finding it hard to believe!
> 
> background:
> rifle is a Ruger American, .308 cal,
> ...



Man lots of good info here.  I really like Chilli's list.

1.) When shooting NEVER rest your barrel on a support.  Only rest the stock.  I see guys at the range wonder what in the world is going wrong and see them unknowingly shoot some rounds with forend of the stock on the rest and then some with the barrel on the rest.  One guy didn't seem to understand or take it to heart and his shots kept spreading big time as he was doing that.

2) Also simply hitting a 12 inch target at 100yds with a 308 sounds to me like a major red flag.  That rifle, caliber, and scope combo should have no problem hitting within 1inch at 100yds with at least one of the off the shelf options of ammo out there.  Simply getting on paper with a 12 inch target at 100yds with your setup leaves 12 inches of give in any direction which could be why you had some missing issues.

3) Nothing is going to replace trigger time.  Yep it can be expensive but as you know missing deer after all the time and effort is just as expensive or more, and way more disappointing.

4) Pick a scope magnification power and sight in with that power and intend to make a shot on an animal with that power.  Many people don't understand that your zero at one magnification does not guarantee the same zero at another magnification.  Not unless you are shooing a Front Focal Plane scope which your scope is not.   Again more trigger time helps you understand where your rifle will hit.  Shoot some groups at 2.5, 5, and 10x power and see how your point of impact moves, or if it moves.  Also return to shooting again at 2.5, 5, 10x and see if your scope is getting off when changing magnification... weirder things have happened.

*Conclusion*:  Get about 75 rounds or more of the ammo you HUNT WITH and a pack of like 12 big targets that have 4-5 shooting diamonds on it, and plan to have about 3 shooting sessions.
Start on a 25yrd range and make sure stuff is patterning well don't worry about where it hits, only that it groups together.  Then repeat at 50yard range.
If no problems then time to move on up.  If issues skip to my list of "ifs" below.

Get on 100yd range and shoot 5 rounds at 10x magnification and if you pattern well let the barrel cool down and shoot another 5 rounds  (take a 2nd gun to shoot with while waiting).   

*IFs*
-If you pattern well all around then that's a sign that something wrong is happening in the field repeat.

-If you don't pattern well at all and there is no rhyme or reason to your groups then check that your action is fastened tightly to your stock and not loose with any of the screws.  If you find loose screws tighten them and continue with the same approach.

-If the stock is secure then the next area is scope and mounts fastened to the action, if they are loose tighten them down and try again.

-If action + stock + scope mounts to action are good then you go home and try another set of reputable (not cheapo) scope rings. Also NEVER use scope ring inserts, ALWAYS use rings that match up with your scope.  If your rings are straight metal with no type of soft material or anything inside where they touch the scope then cut a piece of electrical type and put it inside on the top and bottom of the scope rings and fasten back down.  This will act as a bedding to fill any gaps that may exist preventing a good mating of rings to scope.  Go shoot again.

-If things are still bad then stop and get new reputable scope rings and try again

-If things are still bad swap your scope with one you may have or you might need to borrow or buy a new reputable scope and try

-If still bad then try like 4 different hunting ammos.  You only sight in with the ammo you plan to hunt with.

-If none of that works then you take it to someone who can trouble shoot it for you with a variety of mounts, rings, and scopes.
It seems that 95%+ of the gunshops/gunsmith's in my extended area are more concerned with peddling conspiracy theories and fear mongering to sell you more crap that "you need" rather than actually being knowledgeable and doing their job well.  It's sad.
Because of this I have had to really research and learn, do all my own non-lathe related gunsmithing, load workup/reloading, and general firearms services to have the job done properly and get the outcome or results Im looking for and in many cases needing :)


----------



## pineywoods (Dec 9, 2020)

If like around here good luck finding ammo for pretty much anything. New guns are scarce as well but a couple weeks ago I saw a rifle I was interested in but of course they had no ammo for it and I've checked the stores and gun shops I've been in since then and still haven't seen any ammo for it.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2020)

Do you use the same ammo when sighting in and hunting...  
Sight in with the rifle held free hand and hunt the same....

Do not grab the forearm of the stock....  Rest it in the palm of your hand...  sighting in and hunting...


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 9, 2020)

Some really good info here! Probably help alot of people if they see it.  If none of this helps,  take my wife with you... she is pretty good at getting deer...with a car.

Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 9, 2020)

How do you transport your rifle? 
Soft case?  Hard case?  No case? 
It could be that the rifle is getting knocked around more than you think. 
You could always recheck zero once you get to your hunting spot or close by as long as the physical environment allows it (distance and a good back stop). 

All in all,  lots of good advice on things to check from everyone above.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm reading the posts and wondering how badly some people must handle a scoped rifle, well any rifle.

I restarted deer hunting 15 years ago.
A rifle was passed to me by uncle that used it for at least 25 years.
I have not changed the elevation or windage on this Remington model 742 (also 308) with a Bushnell 3-9x40 scope in those 15 years.
This is shooting 3 brands of ammo (Remington, Winchester, and Federal) , but all the same bullet weight. I prefer 180 grain in 308
I have not missed what I shoot.

After instructing 100's of youth, I watched the trigger jerk.
My hunting buddy is retired Air Force and was an arms trainer and qualifier outside of his regular MOS (job).  He noticed the same problem of jerk with all rank levels of adults.


----------



## negolien (Dec 9, 2020)

I usually can hit what i' am aiming at out past 300 yards.. Weapon can by far out shoot me. loving me my Zeiss RZ 1000. Trigger slap happens /shrug.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 10, 2020)

negolien

What does trigger slap have to do with the OP's possible issues?

But if we're hijacking the thread and gonna start bragging on our shooting...  300 yards with your hardware isn't much to brag on.
Heck, I shoot 600 yards at CMP Talladega Marksmanship Park with my M1A's iron sights and keep it on target if the winds aren't really blowing.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 10, 2020)

negolien said:


> I usually can hit what i' am aiming at out past 300 yards.. Weapon can by far out shoot me. loving me my Zeiss RZ 1000. Trigger slap happens /shrug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We were trained to routinely engage 300 meter targets from probe supported and unsupported positions using open sights on an M-16.


----------



## negolien (Dec 10, 2020)

Trigger slap during a hunt isn't uncommon. I was just thinking during the engagement we sometimes get hopped up and jerk the trigger. If you have nothing nice to say maybe you shouldn't post. BTW if I was bragging I woulda said I shoot under an MOA at 300 yards..


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 10, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> negolien
> 
> What does trigger slap have to do with the OP's possible issues?
> 
> ...


I love my M1A

Bought it almost 40 years ago.

Springfield Armory. Standard Model.
I could shoot better than guys with Match and Super-Match M1As!


----------



## negolien (Dec 10, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> I love my M1A
> 
> Bought it almost 40 years ago.
> 
> ...




I Always wanted one but alas they are 1800 dollars here for a limp version :<(. I got lucky and got my Ashbury and Zeiss scope for  half price when a brick and mortar went outta business. Op stated his scope was on after the shoot so i assume it wasn't a mounting issue or anything. Depending on caliber I guess brush coulda been an issue as someone brought up. Maybe wounded and just didn't get a good blood trail. hard to say.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 10, 2020)

negolien said:


> Trigger slap during a hunt isn't uncommon. I was just thinking during the engagement we sometimes get hopped up and jerk the trigger. If you have nothing nice to say maybe you shouldn't post. BTW if I was bragging I woulda said I shoot under an MOA at 300 yards..


You mistake my words as being not nice, let me explain...

I take Trigger Slap to be the trigger slapping the finger as the disconnect functions, feeling ranges from mild to painful.
Most often encountered in semiauto firearms.
VS
Trigger Slapping on the other hand is moving the finger off the trigger immediately instead of holding/following through on the shot.
And/or taking your finger off the trigger as you come off pressure and allow the trigger to reset.
Then it can be common to jerk the trigger as the next shot is fired.

While coming off the trigger immediately after firing the shot may allow the barrel to move laterally this generally only significantly affects accuracy noticeably when shooting sub MOA groups.
Slapping and jerking off and come together so on second thought I could see where your comment could relate to his accuracy issue, 
My apology on that.

Two different things, trigger slap and trigger slapping.
One is a mechanical issue the other is a bad habit.

As for my comments about bragging and hijacking, when an op seems to have abandoned his thread it is sometimes sort of fair game, not necessarily polite on our part but often arises out of boredom.
Devolving the thread into bragging on shooting skills is like bragging on hunting or fishing skills it's part of the fun.
I wasn't trying to be mean or belittle you.
But seriously, with your hardware you should be shooting sub MOA at 300 yds.
Your pics show nice groups, so good shooting on your part.
Your gear should easily be able to maintain that kind of MOA out to 600 plus yards.
I know it's very hard to find room to stretch your legs, I have to travel three hours to get past 450 yards.

Don't be so sensitive.


----------



## tadams1967 (Dec 10, 2020)

creek bottom said:


> Were they clean, open shots or was there trees or brush around? Hitting a twig will throw a bullet off. They usually won't show in the scope either.


This is what I was thinking also


----------



## tallbm (Dec 10, 2020)

Officially hijacking this thread for random hunting and rifle topics haha.

I just got all my stuff in to attempt my first pillar and glass bedding job soon.
I plan to start with my Mosin Nagant because... its not very accurate with off the shelf loads or mil surplus stuff I have AND who cares if I butcher this beat up stock some (mil surplus rifle) so it's a good training stock and I can replace it with any stock under the sun for this rifle :)

If that goes well then I plan to work on my Marlin 336 in 30-30.  That one is going to be a pillar and glass bedding along with silicon bedding the fore end and the ring that holds the barrel and mag tube together.

After that I'm not sure.  All my other rifles are fairly accurate with my hand loads.  Maybe I'll move on to some of my brother's rifles, he needs as much help as he can get to be accurate with is 8mm Mauser hahaha.  If that goes well then his Remington 700BDL 7mm-mag and if that goes well then I'll always have it in my back pocket to do my Remington 30-06. 

I'm pretty excited to do this work and again I simply can't trust any so called gunsmiths in my local or extended area to do such a job properly, in a timely fashion, when they say they will, AND for a respectable price hahaha :)


----------



## Baconyoulikeapig (Dec 10, 2020)

I would also do a quick check on your barrel crown, make sure it didn't get a dent/nick on it.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 11, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Officially hijacking this thread for random hunting and rifle topics haha.
> 
> I just got all my stuff in to attempt my first pillar and glass bedding job soon.
> I plan to start with my Mosin Nagant because... its not very accurate with off the shelf loads or mil surplus stuff I have AND who cares if I butcher this beat up stock some (mil surplus rifle) so it's a good training stock and I can replace it with any stock under the sun for this rifle :)
> ...


Always preferred the Marlin 336 over the Winchester lever actions.

Mine is chambered in .35 Remington. 

I got it for Christmas when i was in 7th grade.

Love that rifle.

 Shot most of my deer with it.


----------



## buzzy (Dec 11, 2020)

Sounds like some good advice. Being around 3 Ruger Americans in the group I hunt with. All different calibers & models. Same with the scopes & mounts. We all had problems with getting the scope mounts tight enough where it clamps to gun. Might want to look at that. Hope you figure out the problem. can be very frustrating.


----------



## normanaj (Dec 11, 2020)

Having been a marksmanship instructor in the military I'll throw in my 2cents.

Provided you use the same ammo on the range and in the field and your weapon is sound in functionality then their are really only two other factors involved:the environment and you.

Not much you can do about the environmental factor other than adapt to the terrain/weather conditions or pick a good weather day/easier terrain.

If the problem is you that is something that cannot be diagnosed and solved over the internet.You need to get out to the range and have someone much like myself observe you shooting and then go from there.


----------



## Nodak21 (Dec 11, 2020)

My vote if the scope is tight would be 100% shooter error. New high power rifles (even entry level guns) shoot MOA right from the factory. 65 yds is a chip shot for any rifle, let alone a newer  one in my opinion.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 11, 2020)

Nodak21 said:


> My vote if the scope is tight would be 100% shooter error. New high power rifles (even entry level guns) shoot MOA right from the factory. 65 yds is a chip shot for any rifle, let alone a newer  one in my opinion.


I agree. Not trying to ridicule the shooter.
Some range time will provide the answer.

As far as scopes and scope mounting,  i'm a firm believer in using a torque screwdriver and torquing to manufacturers specs. Blue locktite also.


----------



## negolien (Dec 11, 2020)

People forget also that a 10 times on your x25 scope will have  a different POI than say a 3x. Really need more specifics to determine issue.


----------



## negolien (Dec 11, 2020)

chilerelleno said:


> You mistake my words as being not nice, let me explain...
> 
> I take Trigger Slap to be the trigger slapping the finger as the disconnect functions, feeling ranges from mild to painful.
> Most often encountered in semiauto firearms.
> ...




We have a 1000 yard range here.. I don't shoot on it LOL. Like I said before the weapon by FAR outshoots me. I shoot the 100 yard targets out to 300 then use  steel past that. OP didn't really provide enough detail to diagnose his Issue I agree.


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 11, 2020)

smokinq13 said:


> So right now is the last week of Pa rifle season for deer, I just came out of the mountain extremely frustrated! I shot at a deer not once but twice and still missed. week ago happened to me again, came down out of the mountain and shot my rifle in again and it was shooting on target at 65 yards( that's the longer distance i can get out of my yard). what do you think it could be? Don't get me wrong, I'm not a pro shooter but easily out to 100 yards I can put it in a 12 in target( 100 yards is about the farthest I can shoot where I'm hunt, too thick, and reason I say 12 in is that's the idea kill zone for a adult size deer), so to be missing at 65yards not once or twice but three different times on two different occasions, I'm finding it hard to believe!
> 
> background:
> rifle is a Ruger American, .308 cal,
> ...


I'm not saying you did anything wrong but back where I'm coming from (Bosnia) and war thing, we used to hunt with RPG... I know it's extreme but no chance to miss... just sayin'


----------



## JJS (Dec 11, 2020)

dernektambura said:


> I'm not saying you did anything wrong but back where I'm coming from (Bosnia) and war thing, we used to hunt with RPG... I know it's extreme but no chance to miss... just sayin'



probably not gonna be much meat left hunting deer with an RPG, not to mention how pissed the neighbors would be


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 11, 2020)

JJS said:


> probably not gonna be much meat left hunting deer with an RPG


You ever hunt with RPG?  You may get surprised.... just aim about 50 yrds to the left...


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 11, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> ...
> As far as scopes and scope mounting,  i'm a firm believer in using a torque screwdriver and torquing to manufacturers specs. Blue locktite also.


Purple Locktite is the correct formula and apply to the holes not the screws.


----------



## forktender (Dec 11, 2020)

You didn't mention which grade Nikon scope in your post. If it's the Buckmaster 1 or 2 or Pro staff model that is most likely your problem.  They are known to lose their zero big time, if it's a Monarch you should be good they are great scopes. The first two I mentioned I wouldn't use as an anchor they are way too unreliable.

Did you clean your barrel after you sighted your rifle in? If so that could be your problem.








						Why You Shouldn’t Clean Your Rifle Bore Before a Hunt
					

Most of us have been taught the importance of keeping our guns clean. After every outing, we are supposed to make sure there's not a spec of dirt, powder, or copper anywhere, inside or out. This will ensure both the accuracy and longevity of our beloved hunting rifles. I don’t want to stop that...




					www.outdoorlife.com
				



.


If you didn't follow these steps.
Clean your barrel with a good Lead and copper remover like Tetra. Use a (bronze) bore brush not a copper brush. Clean it toughly until your patches come out without zero green on them, then add a few drops of oil to a patch and pass it through you barrel a few times.
After it's cleaned shoot 5 to 10 bullets through it before you start sighting it in.

It could be a combo of a fouled barrel along with a rushed or jerky trigger pull.
Get a clear sight picture and slowly squeeze, squeeze until you shot surprises you that way you're not flinching before the shot and jerking the gun off target.

My guess is you have developed a flinch which is messing you up, it happens to the best of us.
Do the squeeze, squeeze deal until the shot surprises you and see what that does to your consistency.
I bet it has nothing to do with the weapon unless it's a pro staff or buckmaster scope or you dropped or banged it really hard. If it has the pro staff or buckmaster scope I'd send it back to Nikon and have it tested. If it comes back a bum scope you really need to upgrade to the monarch they are great scopes.
Either that or buy a Vortex Viper HS even their cheapest scopes are great scopes.

And dump the 50 MM bell that right there could be your problem because you have to raise your head up off the comb because of the tall ring mounts. That is a huge no, no. Dump the 50mm bell. the biggest I would go on a hunting rifle is 44mm so you can use lower rings so you can maintain a solid wood to wood/ cheek to wood mount with a clear sight picture.

Good luck.
Dan


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 12, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Purple Locktite is the correct formula and apply to the holes not the screws.


My opinion is blue, your opinion is purple.
Some have the opinion you shouldn't use locktite at all.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 13, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> Always preferred the Marlin 336 over the Winchester lever actions.
> 
> Mine is chambered in .35 Remington.
> 
> ...



I like mine but it needs some work.  Its a little rough.  Could use some polishing on some of the internals so the action is smoother.
I want to work on bedding (pillar, glas, and silicon) and THEN continue on my load development.  I got a clover pattern at 100yds with 4 shots then the next 2 shots were like 4 inches to the left and high.  I think it was barrel heating throwing those shots.  I've never had much consistency with grouping. Sometimes 3 shots are 1.5--2 inch groups.  Some time they are 3-4 inch groups.  No freakin consistency, and I know "it's a 30-30" but I've read up a enough now on it that I'm positive I can at least get some consistency and maybe even get 1 moa with my handloads that showed promise with the clover patterns.  It just bugs the crap out of me that this rifle isn't even in the ballpark of accuracy to my other rifles... well except the Mosin Nagant, everything is more accurate than that thing hahaha.  I'll get the Mosin sorted out too :)


----------



## smokinq13 (Mar 19, 2021)

So just a update...

My cousin and I had a range day the other week so i took out the 308 to figure out the problem... first thing i did was loosen the bolts that hold the stock on and then tightened them to snug, not as tight as they were. 

First shoot 50 yards, bullseye( using those paper targets) ... did that one other time and had him try it and he did the same exact thing. Took it out to 100 yards( actual 120) and once again bulleyes. I got 3 in the middle and actual got one round on top another ... then we had a couple soda cans out there and i popped two cans at that distance  ... so either the stock was too tight or God did not want me to get any deer with it this season lol


----------



## negolien (Mar 19, 2021)

smokinq13 said:


> So just a update...
> 
> My cousin and I had a range day the other week so i took out the 308 to figure out the problem... first thing i did was loosen the bolts that hold the stock on and then tightened them to snug, not as tight as they were.
> 
> First shoot 50 yards, bullseye( using those paper targets) ... did that one other time and had him try it and he did the same exact thing. Took it out to 100 yards( actual 120) and once again bulleyes. I got 3 in the middle and actual got one round on top another ... then we had a couple soda cans out there and i popped two cans at that distance  ... so either the stock was too tight or God did not want me to get any deer with it this season lol


Yup most important bolts and screws are set by torque for a reason.  Glad you all got things squared away.


----------



## JJS (Mar 19, 2021)

smokinq13 said:


> So just a update...
> 
> My cousin and I had a range day the other week so i took out the 308 to figure out the problem... first thing i did was loosen the bolts that hold the stock on and then tightened them to snug, not as tight as they were.
> 
> First shoot 50 yards, bullseye( using those paper targets) ... did that one other time and had him try it and he did the same exact thing. Took it out to 100 yards( actual 120) and once again bulleyes. I got 3 in the middle and actual got one round on top another ... then we had a couple soda cans out there and i popped two cans at that distance  ... so either the stock was too tight or God did not want me to get any deer with it this season lol



make sure you torque the screws to factory spec not just snug


----------



## smokinq13 (Mar 19, 2021)

Planning to get it done with weekend


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 20, 2021)

I bought a Wheeler FAT screwdriver. 

Not too of the line but better than guessing.

Use it for stocks, mounts and rings.


----------



## negolien (Mar 20, 2021)

I had issues zeroing my Ashbury after getting it back from the smith. I retorqued the important bolts to spec both in the stock/barrel and the Scope. That made a drastic difference especially past 300 yards.


----------



## tallbm (Mar 20, 2021)

I own a torque screw driver for just those purposes of getting the torque correct.
Also be sure that when you rest your rifle on something for a steady shot that you aren't resting the BARREL on support area.  That will mess with the barrel harmonics which is a major factor in consistent accuracy.  Only rest the stock on your support.  I see guys at the range doing this all the time where they get a few good shots on target then shots start moving and it's because all of a sudden they are now resting the barrel on the support where they were resting the stock on the support beforehand hahaha.


----------

